
Ask HN: Anyone else suddenly lose access to FB's API? - brd
We&#x27;re in the middle of a project and just saw multiple FB accounts all lose access today. Is this happening to others? Any idea how long it takes to get re-approved? Any chance that a fellow HNer can help us get our request expedited?<p>We&#x27;re just looking to retrieve comments for some NLP work and we&#x27;re only dealing with public data. We expected some difficulty with all the Cambridge Analytica stuff but losing access wholesale really stings.
======
barake
You're going to need to do some reading:

1\.
[https://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/2018/04/04/faceboo...](https://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/2018/04/04/facebook-
api-platform-product-changes/) 2\.
[https://developers.facebook.com/docs/graph-
api/changelog/bre...](https://developers.facebook.com/docs/graph-
api/changelog/breaking-changes)

There is no easy way to get access re-enabled right now. If you have a direct
relationship with FB, now is the time to reach out and let them know what you
need.

~~~
brd
We've been following the changes and no where have I seen mention of access to
Graph Page APIs being closed off wholesale.

We expected to lose access to things, but didn't anticipate losing access to
public comments. We're trying to understand if this was a policy change, if we
got swept up into some other clearance process, etc.

------
minimaxir
Facebook closed off most public data via the Graph API unfortunately. What
were you trying to do?

~~~
brd
We were retrieving posts and comments from specific pages. We're working with
a marketing agency and were going through a benign data collection process of
one of their clients.

~~~
AznHisoka
1\. Were you using the Page-id/posts endpoint? (what else?)

2\. How long have you had API access?

3\. How many API calls do you usually make a day?

~~~
brd
1) Just page-id/posts.

2) Our CTO was originally testing with an old token he had from a previous pet
project. Our company's API access was submitted for approval sometime in the
last couple weeks.

3) Low volume, thousands a day at max but hundreds is more likely.

~~~
AznHisoka
Hmm.. I work for a company that makes over 5 million calls a day but we have
had access for over 2 years.

What specific error are you getting when calling the endpoint?

~~~
brd
"(#200) Access to this data is temporarily disabled for non-active apps or
apps that have not recently accessed this data due to changes we are making to
the Facebook Platform.
[https://developers.facebook.com/status/issues/20594281348887...](https://developers.facebook.com/status/issues/205942813488872/")

~~~
AznHisoka
Yep you are not “banned” from their API. They just show this to _all_ new apps
registered in the past 2 months or so. It is just a blanket new policy not
something special they applied to just you.

Older apps that were created < 2 or so months ago still have this access. If
you have one, I suggest using that instead.

